# Serra ID?



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

First pic with flash. Second without.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

heh heh he looks just like my fish and I was told it was altuvei?? Now I'm really confused... How long is that guy btw?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm also interested in how big he is, not sure I have seen a juvi Sanchezi.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He was about 3.25''-3.5'' when those two pics were taken. He died mysteriously before he hit 4''.


----------

